# Removal of Foreign body



## BrendaC1957 (Feb 12, 2010)

How do I code the removal of a 1 1/4 inch splinter removed from dermis or epidermis by excision?  An excision was made to remove the splinter . The excision site was repaired by 2 sutures (length of excision site not known at this time)

UPDATE: thanks for the suggestions.  We talked with the provider and got the measurements of the excision site 2.5 and coded a repair.


----------



## Anna Weaver (Feb 12, 2010)

look at 10120


----------



## sesing (Feb 12, 2010)

It also depends on site.  For example: 28190 - removal of foreign body, foot; subcutaneous.


----------

